# Chirping noise



## Opie’s Mom (Feb 15, 2018)

Can anyone tell me why Opie makes a chirping sound?


----------



## Bambam1989 (Feb 15, 2018)

What kind of tort is Opie?
Welcome to the Forum by the way!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 15, 2018)

We'll need a little more information - for example, some male tortoises "chirp" when they're breeding. Some tortoises chirp when their nose is plugged up. Some chirp when they're sick.


----------



## Opie’s Mom (Feb 15, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> We'll need a little more information - for example, some male tortoises "chirp" when they're breeding. Some tortoises chirp when their nose is plugged up. Some chirp when they're sick.



Ok, sorry. New MaMa. 
He is a Greek baby, born in December. 
Loves to completely bury himself at night. 
Today after his soak and some weeds I noticed him making this clicking sound. I’ve picked him up several times to make sure he wasn’t chocking on something. Appears to be fine. Just curious.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 15, 2018)

Opie’s Mom said:


> Ok, sorry. New MaMa.
> He is a Greek baby, born in December.
> Loves to completely bury himself at night.
> Today after his soak and some weeds I noticed him making this clicking sound. I’ve picked him up several times to make sure he wasn’t chocking on something. Appears to be fine. Just curious.



Could we see a picture of your enclosure?
What are your temperatures?
Have you noticed any snot coming from the nose?
Does he have problem breathing?
It could just be nothing. My sulcata makes little squaking sounds sometimes when I spray his enclosure down.


----------



## Opie’s Mom (Feb 15, 2018)

Here’s his home


----------



## Opie’s Mom (Feb 15, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> Could we see a picture of your enclosure?
> What are your temperatures?
> Have you noticed any snot coming from the nose?
> Does he have problem breathing?
> It could just be nothing. My sulcata makes little squaking sounds sometimes when I spray his enclosure down.


No drainage. Temps 80-90. Moisture about 70%.


----------



## Opie’s Mom (Feb 15, 2018)

Opie’s Mom said:


> No drainage. Temps 80-90. Moisture about 70%.


I always have him soaking while I clean and moisten his home


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 15, 2018)

That’s a pretty cute enclosure. Does he do it very often, or just every now and then? What’s the basking spot temp?


----------



## Opie’s Mom (Feb 15, 2018)

Not all the time but has been doing it a lot this am. Basking temp 90. I am going to get a temp gun later today. You think he’s too cool?


----------



## Opie’s Mom (Feb 15, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> What kind of tort is Opie?
> Welcome to the Forum by the way!


Baby Inerra Greek


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 15, 2018)

You need to have a basking temp of 95-100. No puffy eyes, no congested sound?


----------



## Opie’s Mom (Feb 15, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> You need to have a basking temp of 95-100. No puffy eyes, no congested sound?


Nope, no puffy eyes or congestion that I’m noticing. I’ll warm it up a bit for him. Thank you!!


----------

